

Making Android development more enjoyable - vrodic
http://vrodic.blogspot.com/2010/07/making-android-development-more.html

======
ydant
I doubt this will get a lot of comments, since pretty much everything he said
is spot on.

I do wish I could avoid having to run the emulator just to test my code - it's
usually faster to deploy/test on my own phone rather than in the emulator. I
don't think they could reasonably get rid of the emulator entirely, but I like
the idea the link proposes of having an x86 Android environment for most
testing.

Google has stated (at I/O and other places) that there is are improvements to
the Eclipse Android IDE (and layout editor) in the works. Timeline is unknown.

